# my Ultimate Green Focus RS - mega detail (80pics+ lol)



## ianFRST

well, here it is :lol: its taken me long enough thats for sure. this detail was techinically started the day after i got the car, 6 weeks ago. the 1st thing i did was get the car sealed, the underside, as i wanted it done ASAP. after gving my ST a clean in march before i sold it, alot of the running gear had rusted quite badly, so i dont want that to happen to this :thumb:

so a 5L can of waxoil, and an air spraygun and airline got the underside protected. for good hopefully. will do it again next year hopefully. i used 2L of underseal in total to do just the underside :doublesho:lol:

up on the ramps at the garage :thumb: attracted a fair bit of attention, and p!ss take too "broken already has it" :lol::lol:



















sprayed into all the gaps, and all the petrol / brake lines










underside completed :thumb:










it also got in a few places it shouldnt have, like EVERYWHERE :doublesho note i used my wipers on the way home, and the windscreen was covered in it










so i washed it all off with a strong APC, and it then got the blackfire range put on it, as a temporary measure for showing it at trax. so it then looked like a couple of weeks later.





































and thats how it stayed till last week, finally put 1k miles on the clock, so i though it about time to give it a propper going over :thumb::thumb:

day started out by gettting the car out the warm garage










and a short trip to machine mart to purchase these










not going to scratch my lovely new wheels :lol:










and then proceeded to remove the wheels


















ewwwww, FILTHY! they are a total nightmare to keep clean. this was after the 11 mile or so trip to MM :doublesho


















after a qd wipe down, it was out with some tardis to remove a few tar deposits. please not the nanolex, had it for a couple of months now, and not even opened it, so time to try that too :thumb:










now clean :thumb: and nanolex'd. spray the paint cleaner on 1st, which smells like some kind of ipa, and then on with the rim sealant




























time to look back at the car, a bit filthy too





































after an apc soak, and blast with the jetwash, it was looking like new. so time to prtect these parts too :thumb: for this, i used bilt hamber dynax s50, which ive had for ageeeees














































i then noticed, while i had the wheel nut off, it was a bit strange, like they didnt have any colour, and were in like primer or something  so out came a spray can :doublesho:lol:










that looks better 










before and after, sorry for the out of focusness










so i then repeated this for all the other alloys. this took me pretty much a whole day 

so the next day was onto the washing stage :thumb:










bilt hamber autofoam, lovely colour match :wave::thumb:










time to foam














































left to dwell for 5 minutes of so and then blasted off










was then washed with duragloss shampoo, and then blasted off again with the pressure washer










with the open end of a hose, it was then sheeted to get rid of most of the standing water on the car



















dried with the new autobrite microfibre drying towel










wheels dried with costco microfibres. and its looking clean as a whistle










now these pics are not that clear, but you might be able to spot lots of black speccles on the car, it was really bad around the filler cap. kind of like black spray paint overspray



















so out with the somus ultrafine clay










and the contamination is gone



















bonnet contamination was a bit worse than the rest of the car, so bilt hamber soft clay was used for that










after the claying was done (took me nearly 3 hours :doublesho) was time to measure the paint. with some shocking results!! was quite a big difference in paint variation overall. bonnet say a 50um difference in places, where as the rest of the car saw about 30-40um difference across the same panel.

rear quarter lowest reading










bonnet highest reading










even after claying, the car was 99.8% swirl free. which is always a bonus. so i gave it a machine polish with swissvax CF pro, on a blue 3m polishing pad via the makita




























after doing the quarter, i went round the rest of the car










the other .2% that wasnt swirl free were the black plastics. these are going to be a mare to keep swirl free. after a quick polish










bootlid done










after the polishing was done, it was time to wax :thumb: and yes, the usual Zym0l Vintage was used



















now, in the nearly 2 years ive had it, ive never used my hand to put it on with. so lets give that a go










rubbed in my hands to melt it










and then rubbed into the paint work :thumb::thumb:





































now, i made a bit of a mistake, in putting it on a bit thick on the drivers side, but by the passenger side, i got use to smaller amounts. so as you can imagine, the driver side was a total (unt to get off :lol::lol::wall: this is the car after a days polishing, and 1 layer of vintage




























the next day i put another layer on. and the other day, i put a thrid layer on, so these are the pics as of sunday last weekend, ive since added another layer yesterday, but didnt take pics

so these are the final pics, and how it stands of of yesterday evening :thumb:




































































































also removed the silly focus badge off the back










all tucked away again










thanks for reading this marathon thread :lol:

**edited to add interior pics** thanks for the request :lol:

luxury pack 2 included touchscreen sat nav and bluetooth / usb connection























































**March 2010 update**

last weekend saw the 1st of the years focus RS OC meets at ace cafe 

so i spent the week before adding layers of vintage wax to the car. the car has only had washes since the initial applications of wax. so they are getting on for 6 months old  still beading like new btw i might add... i managed to put 2 layers on each night of the week, so i think i added about 8 - 10 layers, i actually lost count  :lol:




























and after a rain soaked trip down to london  (1st time its been out in the rain  :lol


----------



## banditbarron

Told you it would have to be detailed at some point :thumb:

Looking gorgeous though.

Dave


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nice work mate - great attention to detail

Does the Vintage look better than the Blackfire?


----------



## spikeyl17

I didnt know we were allowed to post porn on here:lol:. Absolutely fantastic car,wish I had 1:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

banditbarron said:


> Told you it would have to be detailed at some point :thumb:
> 
> Looking gorgeous though.
> 
> Dave


i didnt say it wouldnt if you remember rightly  i just sid i wasnt going to do it straight away like marc did :lol:



RussZS said:


> Nice work mate - great attention to detail
> 
> Does the Vintage look better than the Blackfire?


im not too sure actually :lol: you can definately see the vintage difference when washing, trying to foam it is a nightmare, nothing sticks  :lol:



spikeyl17 said:


> I didnt know we were allowed to post porn on here:lol:. Absolutely fantastic car,wish I had 1:thumb::thumb:


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

great read. I know I shouldn't, but I love the RS's


----------



## wallzyuk

Awesome mate. Ordered mine on Monday, cant wait now.

You got any full car shots after the detail??


----------



## Summit Detailing

Enjoyable read that:thumb:

Still not sure on the image myself, but fair play for buying it in the best colour:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

Great write-up Ian, enjoyed that.:thumb:

I see Ford still haven't got the storage/transportation issue sorted judging by the contaminents.


----------



## ianFRST

CupraRcleanR said:


> great read. I know I shouldn't, but I love the RS's


why shouldnt you? :lol:



wallzyuk said:


> Awesome mate. Ordered mine on Monday, cant wait now.
> 
> You got any full car shots after the detail??


added one, ONE!! i pnly took one :lol: i was trying arty farty shot :wall: good luck with yours mate :thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Enjoyable read that:thumb:
> 
> Still not sure on the image myself, but fair play for buying it in the best colour:thumb:


:thumb:



Gleammachine said:


> Great write-up Ian, enjoyed that.:thumb:
> 
> I see Ford still haven't got the storage/transportation issue sorted judging by the contaminents.


im not sure, i dont think i saw this when i picked up it, it must have been there after it went back tot he dealer to have the gearbox out :wall:


----------



## Ben H

wow that is impressive. Very tempted to get one of these, espec after this thread!


----------



## Planet Admin

That is great love that car it's looking brilliant.:thumb:


----------



## evefreek

Stunning looking car


----------



## Wozza

Top Work - Nice Motor :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

excellent write up, great work and a stunning motor


----------



## Rowan83

That looks sensational!! :thumb:

you must have a really good job mate... RS and Vintage wax!! lol :doublesho


----------



## r32_dub

Ian that is some great work. Stunning finish achieved and the car looks fantastic! I love that colour and it looks even better in the flesh.

You must be over the moon!


----------



## Refined Detail

:argie: Didn't realise you hadn't done all that much to it ahead of Trax - impressively well presented from the factory then!

Looks spot on though mate :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

STUNNING :thumb:


----------



## PhilA

looking good mate, I just had mine done and they look awesome clean.

Ford have just started shipped these cars in covers now.


----------



## Nissan SE-R's

Great detailing on a great car. Congrats.


----------



## WHIZZER

Nice write up and good work - car looks great and loving the stickers - Im working on the lime green ones !!!


----------



## 123quackers

Love the Lime green!! Can we see some interior pics 
please

vintage is really worth the money then?????


----------



## golf548

Gorgeous car :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

Looks really well in the green.....health to drive


----------



## S-X-I

Amazing work, the car looks awesome!


----------



## Waxamomo

Top work and LOVE the car :thumb:

I want to play with some Vintage 

Chris


----------



## Buck

Good deail and write up Ian - your car is looking stunning

The finish looks great in the ics but has to look 10x better in the flesh - very nice :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722

Car's looking excellent and great write up. :thumb:


----------



## Phil23

Cracking job Mate, lovely car.....managed to burn my toast though whilst flicking through your write up.


----------



## davidas

Awesome write up, loving the car especially the colour, as asked previously could you post a few interior images?


----------



## Teabag

Chav-tastic


----------



## s3 rav

very nice car there. great work.


----------



## Copey

Love the car and it looks spanking, the RS is a rite beast, getting 300bhp to go through FWD and it still handles decent.


----------



## ads2k

Great write up mate, nice to see it looking fantastic in the afters and a really good idea to protect all the areas you have :thumb:

Small problem I see ............ :wall:
























the garage door colour doesn't match :lol:


----------



## scott170

Absolutly awesome mate !!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## downhuman

Love it, love it, love it.... Had a Mk1 which was by far my favourite car. I'll be waiting for these to come down in price and then own a mk2 too....!

Although I'll be buying a blue one - love the green and white too though


----------



## Planet Man

Lovin it mate. Great work:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

Superb that mate, love the last shot, like a naughty cat just waiting to be let out, very arty


----------



## Gleammachine

ianFRST said:


> im not sure, i dont think i saw this when i picked up it, it must have been there after it went back tot he dealer to have the gearbox out :wall:


Speaking with the ford dealership today regarding a couple of RS's I have booked next week, they are aware of the problems and some are being transported now within a bubble of some kind.


----------



## ianFRST

they are now coming over in a wrap, like a full body carcoon, it looks pretty good actually :lol: its like a cloth (i presume) car cover


----------



## VIPER

Blimey!!....your path needs weeding 

I'm only messing with you, matey - that looks fantastic!! :argie: :thumb:

So do you reckon you'll stick to the bare hand application of the Zym0l Vintage then or go back to an applicator? How does the amount used to do the whole car compare between the 2 methods, just out of interest?

Great write up - cheers :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

put it this way, im never EVER waxing by hand, far easier to use a new fresh applicator :lol: i used a fair amount via hand

**edited to add interior pics** thanks for the request :lol:

luxury pack 2 included touchscreen sat nav and bluetooth / usb connection


----------



## VIPER

Don't blame you! Although I've never had the pleasure of using Vintage, I did experiment with Titanium by hand many years ago, and didn't get along with it by that application personally (great wax though). I just found it a bit too 'messy' myself, but I know some people do use that method and so I suppose it's like most things and just what you feel comfortable with :thumb:


----------



## philworrall

Your car says two words to me and the second is 'OFF'. :doublesho:doublesho

That is one very clean aggressive car you have. Well done on the detail, it is looking really good.
I bet half this the members of this forum are drooling, as am I. :argie::argie:

P


----------



## philworrall

Viper said:


> Don't blame you! Although I've never had the pleasure of using Vintage, I did experiment with Titanium by hand many years ago, and didn't get along with it by that application personally (great wax though). I just found it a bit too 'messy' myself, but I know some people do use that method and so I suppose it's like most things and just what you feel comfortable with :thumb:


I use this method with Titanium and find it works very well for me.
And my wife thinks I smell nice as well :lol::lol:


----------



## adam87

Epic detail!


----------



## scooby73

Fantastic detail, pics and write-up:thumb:

I reckon it's time I owned an RS Ford again!:driver:


----------



## Sveneng

Wow! Great write up on an awesome motor, thanks!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

A cool car, great Detail and a lovely read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ashtra

looks beautiful.


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Viper said:


> Don't blame you! Although I've never had the pleasure of using Vintage, I did experiment with Titanium by hand many years ago, and didn't get along with it by that application personally (great wax though). I just found it a bit too 'messy' myself, but I know some people do use that method and so I suppose it's like most things and just what you feel comfortable with :thumb:


I have to say I prefer hand application. Without any scientific evidence, I feel the heat of your hands melting the wax aids spreading and bonding. That, plus it's more fun


----------



## Baker21

Nice work there Ian and I like the new car, seen a few of them on the road now and they certainly turn most heads........:thumb:

Notice a few Costco buys there in the thread.............:thumb:

Lovely finish on the colour and well worth the effort...........:thumb:


----------



## rolspoles

Looks awesome mate!


----------



## colarado red

looks stunning.Great read as well:argie::thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt

Lovely looking motor, great finish.


----------



## Ebbe J

Great work! Epic detail! I have to say though that after seeing a brand new RS in the same green as yours, the spray-job is very poor. Orange peel a lot of places and paint thickness varies a lot.. Do you know if they're hand-sprayed? - This could be why..

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Grizzle

Not bad for a Ford i suppose.


----------



## Brian.

Really nice work there Ian  You can see in some of the reflection shots just how much better the paint pops after you'd worked your magic  Its not the best of colours in a picture though to see the full effects of a Zymol wax! 

Stunning car too by the by, you can't beat a mad family hatch.


----------



## Guest

Good write up there, and I can tell you really like your car and take good care of it.


----------



## scotty4130

2 unlimited, tribal dance! I have the album on cassette! Fantastic car and great to see such a thorough detail.


----------



## andye

Looking sweet mate :thumb: like the wheel nut thingy, great idea :thumb:


----------



## Escort God

looks great
love the seats aswell
topcolour :thumb:

also how much was the socket set look real nice,


----------



## flyfs6

Looking better than ever. Great job. Would like to know as well, where you got those sockets from?


----------



## jonjay

Amazing detail and lovely car.


----------



## d00bie

Looks stunning !

The black spotty bits are an absolute nightmare to remove arent they! I still have one or two on the bonnet that I havent been able to shift on mine 

Quick question, what were the things that you bought from Machine Mart for removing the wheel nuts ? I have a couple of days off work, and want to clean + seal my alloys, they're total pain in the ar$e at the moment to wash, taking longer than the bodywork to clean.


----------



## ianFRST

i hear your pain. i want to A) change my wheels for something easier and B) change the compund on the pads to cause less dusting from them :lol:

sockets are here 

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-square-drive-alloy-wheel-thin-wall-impa


----------



## needhampr

Great car, great colour & great work fella :argie: :thumb:

Enjoyed reading / looking


----------



## ahaydock

Thanks for sharing a top write up and a lovely looking car :thumb:


----------



## cleancar

very nice , i bet you sweat like fu*k reversing into the garage in it , looks tight !


----------



## FiveCX-5

Even the claybar has the same colour ! :lol:

A really nice sportscar ! :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

cleancar said:


> very nice , i bet you sweat like fu*k reversing into the garage in it , looks tight !


:lol::lol: its actually not so bad once its in the garage, but the mirrors do get a bit close to the garage door, 6cm in total to play with :lol:

the reversing camera help with seeing how far back you can go :thumb:


----------



## Stallion

Yeah great write up indeed - love reading these long detailed threads....

What a car too - love that colour!!! 

Great car & great work!! well worth the effort


----------



## byrnes

Glad to see it looking great after all the issues you have had with it.


----------



## andrewst500

great work :thumb:


----------



## Shauni

Looks perfect :thumb:

I love ours :argie: but hate cleaning those wheels


----------



## Chris424

Stunning! I enjoyed reading that  Thanks!


----------



## speedy

Love the colour:thumb:


----------



## hallett

absolutely stunning car, have been looking recently and depending we may get one in about a year :doublesho

Daniel


----------



## ianFRST

Shauni said:


> Looks perfect :thumb:
> 
> I love ours :argie: but hate cleaning those wheels


me too, after 10 miles they are dusty as hell, think ill be changing the pads on them to harder ones :thumb:



hallett said:


> absolutely stunning car, have been looking recently and depending we may get one in about a year :doublesho
> 
> Daniel


:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Lovely car and lovely job


----------



## lambchop16v

Looks stunning mate, very nice & in the best colour :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca

Great work, great car, great colour!!


----------



## alan burnett

nice car looks good


----------



## PMC

nice work, nice car :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

nice bumpage  :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

More importantly, where did you get that labelled Tardis bottle from?

:lol:


----------



## ianFRST

AS you div! :lol:

as your rep for labels and covers  they are free when you get a bottle  all mine a re now like that  looks real smart


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Shweet! Makes sense, you tart!!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

Looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## woodymbr

Make sure you keep it in that garage and your front door locked. Plenty of scrotes out there who'll kick your door down for that car, especially when it looks that good!


----------



## EthanCrawford

that is simply stunning wasn't to sure about the green but coming round now lol


----------



## amiller

just spotted this now. Fantastic detail. Looks like you really are treating the car with the greatest of products.

How are you enjoying the car? Need to speak to you about Vintage too.


----------



## Nanolex

Amazing job, absolutely stunning car!:thumb:


----------



## chappo

what a great right up mate, 

i do like the RS,S they look awsome.


----------



## ianFRST

**March 2010 update**

last weekend saw the 1st of the years focus RS OC meets at ace cafe 

so i spent the week before adding layers of vintage wax to the car. the car has only had washes since the initial applications of wax. so they are getting on for 6 months old  still beading like new btw i might add... i managed to put 2 layers on each night of the week, so i think i added about 8 - 10 layers, i actually lost count  :lol:




























and after a rain soaked trip down to london  (1st time its been out in the rain  :lol


----------



## gb270

Great finish in the end well worth the time and effort.


----------



## pushtiulk

wow. amazing work.


----------



## Leemack

ianFRST said:


> AS you div! :lol:
> 
> as your rep for labels and covers  they are free when you get a bottle  all mine a re now like that  looks real smart





RussZS said:


> Shweet! Makes sense, you tart!!


Get a room you flirts


----------



## amiller

sooooo many green cars! 

even after a bit of drive could you tell a difference in appearance between your corrected and vintaged paint?


----------



## ianFRST

it was a dull day, so no not really. 

if you were just looking at the beading alone, then yes, lots of layers of vintage has crazy beading  got a few comments asking me what polish id used :lol:


----------



## ads2k

It always rained when we held the ****ney's @ Ace Cafe, I used to spend ages to week before getting the car ready only to wake up on the Sat morning early to find it was either p1ssing it down or it had been :wall:

I think we only had probably 2-3 times of sun and then when it did I won S'n'S and got a mention on the other :thumb:

I bet the beading after so many layers was insane ....


----------



## ets2k9

ianFRST said:


> i hear your pain. i want to A) change my wheels for something easier and B) change the compund on the pads to cause less dusting from them :lol:
> 
> sockets are here
> 
> http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/clarke-square-drive-alloy-wheel-thin-wall-impa


Thanks for the link I'm going to get me a set of these :thumb:

The car looks stunning and a brilliant write up.


----------



## Christian6984

excellent work, a stunning car :thumb:


----------



## carl123uk

top work


----------



## J3FVW

Looks bloody amazing mate :thumb:


----------



## -tom-

Very nice ian its like a rs fest all throws green machines


----------



## david.celica

Simply a gorgeous car


----------



## drka-drka

Great write up mate, love the pics of all the green RSs

Your also pretty short, hehe when your drying are you on your tip toes for the roof hehe


----------



## remonrace

Coooool car!


----------



## Eddy

Does look STUNNING mate, I'd love one of these.

One thing I will say, I have seen quite a few showroom posts on these beasts and it seems that this colour is impossible to photograph. before I'd seen my first green FRS I'd seen a few posts on here and I wasn't sure about it, but know I've seen them in real life the colour is extremely lairy and looks amazing


----------



## t_m_evans

Great read! Stunning pictures!!


----------



## ianFRST

drka-drka said:


> Great write up mate, love the pics of all the green RSs
> 
> Your also pretty short, hehe when your drying are you on your tip toes for the roof hehe


yeah thanks :lol:


----------



## rsdan1984

stunning car in a gorgeous colour and a great detail - the more i look at these the more i want one!! love the pic of the rs meet btw!


----------



## danga200

Lovely car you got there, my friend works for Ford and does the PDI on them before the customers get them and they are awesome cars.
Nice details too, it's a very pampered car


----------



## Select Detailing

Cracking write up and awsome work, this colour really suits the Focus.

Regards

Gareth


----------



## Pezza4u

Awesome mate, I love Fords :thumb:

Is that a black or blue RS I spot at the back?!! :lol:



ianFRST said:


>


----------



## fellowsuk

Pezza4u said:


> Awesome mate, I love Fords :thumb:
> 
> Is that a black or blue RS I spot at the back?!! :lol:


awsome collection of cars, greens the best colour for the RS as well!


----------



## renny

Fantastic write up fella - a credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Lunddean

this is good story. i like very much, you are welcomes thankyou


----------



## ThcKid

Great detail and love the colour cordinated clay and foam . Dont think i'd ever try applying wax with my hands though as my palms are like 120 grit sandpaper! :lol:


----------



## ant_s

really love this car and the colour is awesome, also love the number plate on the car above, RS** FRS nice addition to the car


----------



## PIT

simply amazing relections!


----------



## tapeit

wow so many green RS's in one place! great write up thanks


----------



## Ross08

Great car, great detail, great write-up and looks like a great meet!


----------



## ahaydock

Excellent write up and looks spot on :thumb:


----------



## dan89

Awesome cars! :thumb: G:thumb:

Like the line up of all of them.....would have been messy! :lol:


----------



## ianFRST

ant_s said:


> really love this car and the colour is awesome, also love the number plate on the car above, RS** FRS nice addition to the car


thats mine  :thumb:


----------



## Yun_says

Ian, excellent work mate, the RS is looking stunning :thumb:


----------



## ant_s

ianFRST said:


> thats mine  :thumb:


ooo sorry didnt realise it was...and thats even better then because that is the perfect plate mate, i really really love the mk2 FRS!!! my dream car


----------



## boyasaka

im a blind but car looks just as good before than after as it was a stunner to start with lol


----------



## age 555

wow , car porn at it`s best , am happy to say ordered mine last friday in the same colour , so its bye bye subaru and back to the blue oval

superb choice !!!!


----------



## magpieV6

Excellent attention to detail!


----------



## raj1vad

lovely thread i really enjoyed reading this, a cracking detail, so much detail.


hows that wax holding up ?


----------



## chris76

I loooove these cars. I wish we could get these in aus


----------



## ianFRST

the is still beading like it was applied last week, but then id not expect anything less, seeing as its had many many layers :lol:

thanks for the comments


----------



## carrera2s

Inspired mate well done!:thumb:


----------



## Mondeo220

Amazing cars, if i had one, i would be putting ten coats of wax on it too! In a few years time, i'll get one, leaving the Mondeo as the family car and the Focus as Daddys toy :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessShine

The Wonderfull Art Of Detailing!!! Awesome write up and a perfect job on your Focus..as you stayed Focused on your task, the end results are stunning!!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Zero Defects

:doublesho:tumbleweed:first time i have seen this. interesting

looks almost not real. the colour is outragious


----------



## amiller

Interested in the underseal and the other 'sealer' that you put on the arch areas. How are they holding up? :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

amiller said:


> Interested in the underseal and the other 'sealer' that you put on the arch areas. How are they holding up? :thumb:


quite well i presume, seeing as its only been out in the rain once :lol:

ill be doing the wheels in a couple of weeks, so will update you when i tae them off and have a look.

the other sealer is the stuff you can get from halfords in the yellow 5L tin, but thinned down a bit so it can go in an air gun :thumb:


----------



## renny

Now I've got my UG FRS - you can do mine for me! :thumb:


----------



## Nuzzy-B

Nice work,them Rs's look mean


----------



## andyt13

stunning mate


----------

